
Coder Frozen in 2009 Awakens to Find Front End Development Not Awful - schneems
https://www.schneems.com/2017/08/09/coder-frozen-in-2009-awakens-to-find-frontend-development-not-awful/
======
schneems
There's really good conversation at Lobsters
[https://lobste.rs/s/oqlrr4/coder_frozen_2009_awakens_find_fr...](https://lobste.rs/s/oqlrr4/coder_frozen_2009_awakens_find_frontend)
and Reddit
[https://www.reddit.com/r/Frontend/comments/6smeff/coder_froz...](https://www.reddit.com/r/Frontend/comments/6smeff/coder_frozen_in_2009_awakens_to_find_frontend/)

